# Good Starter Kit



## watchtower78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello all,

What is a good starter HO kit for a returning model train enthusiast? I am looking for something that is affordable and relatively easy to get started with.


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

What kind of kit are you talking about? Building, freight, passenger, locomotive?


----------



## watchtower78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Model Train basic kit. Locomotive, Cars, Caboose transformer and tracks.


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

Another thing to add is your price range. As the old saying goes you get what you pay for.
Also you need to consider if you want to run DC or DCC.

Here's a site that does sets. I never bought from them but use them as a reference to what's available.

If you are an enthusiast, consider buying individual track, loco's etc.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

do you have to have it as kit?
i'd go with "heap of NS track" lot (one is for sale on here now) , good locomotive, some rolling stock. basic used power pack will set you ~10$ in LHS, but there is quite a nice one for sale right here as well.


----------



## rhenry (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought a Chessie System Rail Blaster and its nice. 
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-65812643096614_2062_2621330


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Most kits give you an OK transformer, it will do the job but that is it. A better one for a DC set can be had for ~40 at a hobby shop. Also you will be locked into the type of track that with the kit. If you plan on building a layout flex track will by far give you the most options. As for rolling stock they are only about ~2 a car on EBay. Less if you look for bulk lots (I purchased my best cars this way). As for an locomotive the kit ones are generally lighter and have less pulling power than one bought separately. Get an Athern, Proto 2000 or Bachmann Spectrum. They will last if taken car of. Once again a used one of these will likely out perform a new kit engine. 

I would avoid Model Power. I have had two of their locos and they were nothing but trouble. Also I have had their rolling stock and had to modify it to work as I wanted. Their building kits are good though.


----------

